# 1829 New World Infrastructure Commission - Australis Project West - Bunbury, WA



## SuperTrouper (Sep 26, 2020)

I've stumbled upon this on Facebook with some coverage also on Twitter. 

Location: Maiden's Reserve, Bunbury, Western Australia, just about here. 

Freemasonic symbol is obvious, along with references to Project Australis West and the New World Infrastructure Commission. Set up in 1829. Does anyone know the origins of this along with its purpose? Are we looking at the evidence of surveying? Time capsule for 2094? Is the plaque covering a doorway? Is it an air vent or a tunnel entrance? Note the similarity with a Denver International Airport plaque, also attached.

Wiki on Alexander Collie is here.

Also note quite beautiful sacred geometry at work in the aptly named Geographe Bay. Several planetary grid ley lines also pass nearby here.

Keen to hear your thoughts.


----------



## TatarKhan (Sep 26, 2020)

If you compare the Bunbury plate with the one from Denver airport (or any other masonic insignation from history), you will see that the Bunbury plate is rather printed (Laser on metal perhaps?) than carved in stone.
The fonts also don't look like from 1829, more like 2000s. I personally would guess that was someone's prank.

1829 is still interesting as a date (see George IV):
"With great difficulty Wellington obtained the King's consent to the introduction of a Catholic Relief Bill on 29 January 1829. Under pressure from his fanatically anti-Catholic brother, the Duke of Cumberland, the King withdrew his approval and in protest the Cabinet resigned _en masse_ on 4 March. The next day the King, now under intense political pressure, reluctantly agreed to the Bill and the ministry remained in power.[5] Royal Assent was finally granted to the Catholic Relief Act on 13 April." Wikipedia George IV

"By the spring of 1830, George's imminent end was apparent. Now largely confined to his bedchambers, having completely lost sight in one eye and describing himself "as blind as a beetle", he was forced to approve legislation with a stamp of his signature in the presence of witnesses." Wikipedia George IV

King George IV died in 1930 coughing large amounts of blood.

Perhaps, it was the last try of the non-catholic forces in Great Britain to fight against the Jesuits.


----------



## Naitsirkknarf (Sep 26, 2020)

It kinda looks like a art installation. I would take this with a grain of salt. Who knows what this is.


----------



## nebelzeit (Sep 26, 2020)

What does the numbers "091217" mean at the bottom of the plate? For me they read like a date: 09.12.17


----------



## peterbtb (Dec 26, 2021)

TatarKhan said:


> 1829 is still interesting as a date (see George IV):


1829 is significant as it is the founding year of the Swan River colony in Western Australia. It wasn't set up by Freemasons although all the people on the plaque may have been Freemasons. Not sure if that could be verified. The people listed all have some relationship to the history of Bunbury but not all at the same time. The periods span from around 1800 to 1836.

I think the whole thing is a bit of a made up thing. The plaque is probably no more than 40 years old due to the technique. The structure it is stuck to appears to be a cast concrete sewerage pipe. Maybe the top has another plate with directions to locations?????

Cheers, Peter


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 24, 2022)

peterbtb said:


> 1829 is significant as it is the founding year of the Swan River colony in Western Australia. It wasn't set up by Freemasons although all the people on the plaque may have been Freemasons. Not sure if that could be verified. The people listed all have some relationship to the history of Bunbury but not all at the same time. The periods span from around 1800 to 1836.
> 
> I think the whole thing is a bit of a made up thing. The plaque is probably no more than 40 years old due to the technique. The structure it is stuck to appears to be a cast concrete sewerage pipe. Maybe the top has another plate with directions to locations?????
> 
> Cheers, Peter


I'm thinking the plaque fastenings are chrome over black steel & the date is 2017, not 1917.  The fastenings are only slightly surface rust affected & the plaque itself is much newer in it's print process than we realise.  By the way, the G between the compass etc. means "gematria", not God.  Gematria - the meaning of numbers.  The whole Universe is a mathmatical miracle.


----------

